# Body Language



## springscents (Jan 2, 2009)

Can you guys please give of list of different cockatiel movements, looks, etc. and what they mean. I think this will help in the long run so please and thankyou


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

here you go this has to do with crest position and a few other body languages 
http://www.biseinen.com/shango/tielbodylanguage.html


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Great link atvchick! Same one I wanted to post.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

thanks

i was surprised i found it, i went searching for it a while back and couldn't find it again so this time i saved it to my favorites


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I had it in my fav's too. It's really helpful.


----------



## MomoandMillie (Dec 3, 2008)

This one from Cockatiel cottage has a few different questions answered too.

http://www.cockatielcottage.net/questions4.html


----------

